# new project....scout Brat..................



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

of course...another CL find for me....$350 for a 1982 Subaru Brat....4x4 with fully independent suspension, 4 speed manual, 1.8L box engine with 102000 miles....nothin' fancy but good candidate for a lift and bigger tires and better bumpers. will be nice to scout around out in our woods with :2thumb: 









stay 'tuned' for more fun kiddies......


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

That should be fun!!!!!

We have an international scout, I thought maybe that was what you had when I first saw your thread. 

Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Those are so easy to put a small lift into and run a set of 31" tires - minor trimming of the sheet-metal and you have room for 32" tire ... 

I probably would take one of those in a heart-beat and turn it into a nice little fishing rig! :2thumb:

Nice find!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well that was quite the flashback to 1982. Should make for a sweet project.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice brat! Did you buy it from Joy and Darnell?? Paint the American flag on it!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

We had one in early 80s...wow, we have wished for years we had it back.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

That was my first car. A Subaru Brat 4 by 4. Front wheel drive that switches to four on the fly. Way ahead of its time. Love that thing. Really put it through hell. Good luck.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, you got you a good one!!! Those Boxer engines are to beat. Can't wait for the build pics! :2thumb:

Jimmy


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Very cool project! I've always had a similar idea for an old Eagle station wagon.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

RabidCoyote... pics, pics and more pics... of your build. It's always nice to see the progression of a project.


----------

